#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-20
<johnny_civ> hello
<johnny_civ> hello
<johnny_civ> how to register a freenode nickname?
<turtle5001> http://changturtle.blogspot.com/2011/06/debian-installfest-2003.html
<turtle5001> AndrewLee  is online , I  am  turtle
<brli7848> anybody?
<brli7848> 哈囉
<brli7848> 有沒有阿= =
<brli7848> 好像都沒人再用耶
<brli7848> 怎....
<brli7848> = =
<brli7848> c8 xji ~
<brli7848> 有人否？？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-21
 * Stranger is away: I'm busy
<powei> hello
 * Stranger is back (gone 01:26:43)
<wujie> 各位到ubuntu聊聊啊
<guildwar> 呵呵，很無聊嗎？ ^_^
<wujie> 到VN聊聊
<guildwar> VN ??
<wujie> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……，玩玩越南人
<guildwar> ^_^
<medicalwei> OwO
<guildwar> 這裡能聊 ubuntu 以外的 ??
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> 政治也可一
<wujie> 可以
<guildwar> 呵呵，今天看到消息，說 nokia 的 meego 手機發表了，不知道詳細規出現了沒，好像還沒看到
<guildwar> 不知道能不能像 n900 一樣，想裝什麼就裝什麼 ?
<wujie> 我用魅族M9
<guildwar> 我個人不喜歡 android 說，比較喜歡 linux 原生的手機
<wujie> mot
<guildwar> 雖然說 android 的軟體比較多，比較好玩
<wujie> moto
<wujie> 买HTC 啊
<guildwar> HTC 有純 linux 的手機 ??
<wujie> 可以装ubuntu
<guildwar> 是喔，那一台 ??
<wujie> 忘了，
<wujie> 发现安卓机越来越高级了
<guildwar> 沒錯
<wujie> 有木有看看XOOM2
<wujie> 太变态了，4核ARM
<guildwar> 是喔，4核都出來了
<wujie> 眼馋啊
<wujie> 我有3D肉蒲团的1720*720的bt种子要不要
<HugoKuo_> morning
<HugoKuo_> 請問如何在/etc/network/interface 中設定啟動網卡 
<HugoKuo_> 我用auto eth1  
<wujie> http://www.xzshoufa.com/a/juqingpian/2011/0620/13733.html
<HugoKuo_> 不過狀態還是在down 
<brli7848> 哈囉
<HugoKuo_> ?
<brli7848> 有人耶~
<HugoKuo_> 我不是人
<brli7848> 0.0
<pellaeon> HugoKuo_: /etc/init.d/networking restart 看看
<wujie> 有机器人？
<HugoKuo_> pellaeon 設定完後 restart 沒反應
<brli7848> 不知道耶
<HugoKuo_> 我希望這張網卡開機後可以起來 可是不要設定任何網路參數上去
<pellaeon> 哪我就不知道了...
<HugoKuo_> thanks :>
<guildwar> HugoKuo: 有用 network-manager ??
<HugoKuo_> guildwar : 沒有 是Natty server b64
<HugoKuo_> 我記得之前我都是這樣用 說
<guildwar> /etc/network/interface
<guildwar> auto eth1
<guildwar> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<guildwar> 應該有這二行就夠了啊
<HugoKuo_> but , 我並不想讓她有網路參數設定上去
<HugoKuo_> 我只想讓eth1  起來  如同  ifconfig  eth1 up 這樣
<guildwar> ok, iface eth1 inet manual
<HugoKuo_> 真怪 我剛有設manual 過 給你看看目前的設定檔
<HugoKuo_> http://pastebin.com/8EqGAD2h
<HugoKuo_> 灰熊之奇怪
<guildwar> 真奇怪，你的網路線有插好吧 ^_^
<HugoKuo_> 有低
<HugoKuo_> 我在想是不是natty 的關係
<guildwar> 這個我就不知道啦 ^_^, 我的 wheezy 滿正常的
<HugoKuo_> 謝妳喔
<guildwar> 不客氣
<HugoKuo_> 各位都在做哪些方面的東西???
<guildwar> 你有用 ethtool 檢查看看 ?
<guildwar> Link detected: yes
<guildwar> 我是有一條網路線，有時會接觸不良，用手動一動就好了
<HugoKuo_> 我兩架server 這樣設定狀況一樣說
<guildwar> 是喔，那就沒輒了
<HugoKuo_> 話說
<HugoKuo_> 沒插線 不能up NIC ??
<HugoKuo_> 可是為何用ifconfig 卻可以起來??
<HugoKuo_> auto eth1     link detected : NO
<HugoKuo_> ifconfig eth1 up 後 卻yes 
<HugoKuo_> 囧rz
<guildwar> ifconfig 可以 up, 但是 ip link show  有二個地方
<guildwar> eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN qlen 1000
<guildwar> 會說 NO-CARRIER
<guildwar> 有插線就不一樣
<guildwar> eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP qlen 1000
<HugoKuo_> 獲益良多
<guildwar> 我看你的 log
<guildwar> 可能是沒 up 吧
<HugoKuo_> 不過我現在是有插線的狀況就是
<HugoKuo_> 問題就是在這邊囉
<guildwar> 我現在測給你看, 還沒 up 時
<guildwar> eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST>
<guildwar> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<guildwar> eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP>
<guildwar> 你看，最後有多一個 UP
<guildwar> 我看你的 log 裡沒有那個 UP
<guildwar> 要不要手動 ifconfig eth1 up 試試
<HugoKuo_> 3: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN qlen 1000
<HugoKuo_>     link/ether 00:80:c8:4e:a1:db brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<HugoKuo_>     inet6 fe80::280:c8ff:fe4e:a1db/64 scope link
<HugoKuo_>        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<HugoKuo_> 手動會起來 ifconfig  可以看到他
<guildwar> 真慘
<guildwar> 可能是 natty 的問題吧
<HugoKuo_> 來去抓一台10.10 來測試..=.=
<HugoKuo_> 板上有人在 OPENSTACK  Project 研究的嗎
<HugoKuo_> 似乎不是natty 的問題!
<guildwar> 為什麼 ?
<HugoKuo_> 因為我抓了一台 Maverick 來測試也一樣 @@
<guildwar> 說不定是 driver 的問題
<HugoKuo_> 大概是interface 參數有設錯或是啥
<HugoKuo_> 會ㄇ@@ 可是我那些網卡設定好式可以正確使用的說
<guildwar> ok
<HugoKuo_> 我只想要像ifconfig eth1 up 一樣的功能  竟然那麼困難 @@
<guildwar> 不過我到現在還是不大懂你到底要什麼功能說 ^_^, 很模糊
<HugoKuo_> sorry 
<guildwar> 你要讓網卡 up, 但是不要有 ip ??
<HugoKuo_> yes
<HugoKuo_> 是低
<guildwar> ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0 up
<HugoKuo_> 其實 ifconfig eth1 up 就可以  可是這要手動
<HugoKuo_> 我希望開機就up 起來囉
<guildwar> 一種， 放在 /etc/rc.local 
<guildwar> ifup eth1
<HugoKuo_> 是個好主意
<HugoKuo_> 難道沒方法可以在 interfaces 做掉 XD
<guildwar> 另外, 不知道 /etc/network/interface 裡放 address 0.0.0.0 看看 ^_^
<HugoKuo_> !!!
<HugoKuo_> 妳好聰明
<HugoKuo_> 也許可行
<HugoKuo_> 還真怪
<HugoKuo_> 設定static 後   綁IP 0.0.0.0 起不來
<HugoKuo_> 用 ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0 就可以
<guildwar> 試試 /etc/network/interfaces 裡放
<guildwar> iface eth0 inet manual
<guildwar> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth1 up
<guildwar> post-down /sbin/ifconfig eth1 down
<guildwar> 奇怪的是，我這邊怎麼做都沒問題，方法很多種，但是你那邊就都不行，真詭異
<HugoKuo_> Whatever thank u so so much 
<guildwar> 更正 pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0 up
<HugoKuo_> 我的環境就算沒起來 也沒問題 日本那邊工程師 很瞎 她弄不好把問題丟回來
<guildwar> ^_^
<byonk> acman, 抱抱~
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-22
<acman> byonk: 抱啥
<HugoKuo_> hi 
<HugoKuo_> how;s going
<HugoKuo_> 大家好 ，歡迎對Open source Cloud platform 有興趣的一起討論喔
<acman> HugoKuo_: 我只對 gfs 這種儲存方案有興趣 XD
<HugoKuo_> 分散式儲存ㄇ
<Stranger_> http://coolshell.cn/articles/4875.html
<Stranger_> 超好笑
<acman> HugoKuo_: 是啊!除了 NA/EMC 這種$$大魔王外, 你要夠大又想躲DRDB 在大容量時可能遇到麻煩,只有試看看分散式儲存了
<HugoKuo_> SOGA
<HugoKuo_> OEPNSTACK是有一個cloud storage driver 
<HugoKuo_> named OpenStack SWIFT project 
<HugoKuo_> 有興趣可以研究看看囉
<acman> Stranger_: 你 lag 了,https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6#diff-1
<acman> HugoKuo_: 記起來,下半年有空的話玩看看
<HugoKuo_> 韓國電信 目前使用SWIFT 提供服務
<HugoKuo_> SO 應該有她的可行性 還不太清楚你要用來做啥就是了
<acman> HugoKuo_: 下半年忙死了~ 機房要大改...
<HugoKuo_> 板上有人在碰UEC的嗎
<acman> HugoKuo_: ㄟ~~ 你就當 yahoo 要用好了 orz
<HugoKuo_> soga
<acman> HugoKuo_: 搶看看會不會變台灣第一個大規模應用的
<acman> 這樣就可以換工作了 XD
<HugoKuo_> 真的
 * acman 這邊應該是沒有同事在吧
<HugoKuo_> 我是很想找人一起搞OPENSTACK這塊
<HugoKuo_> 半年自己玩到很累 HA
<acman> 是我們 team 要玩
<acman> 看可不可以玩出個花樣來
<HugoKuo_> 應該可以喔
<acman> 沒個十台八台的玩什麼cloud storage,當然是公司啊
<HugoKuo_> 目前我只有11架 i5 + i7 再跑 IaaS
<acman> 我沒有  i5/i7, 都是xeon
<HugoKuo_> 讚....
<acman> 不過都是很舊的 xeon...真的能用才會買
<HugoKuo_> 哪個單位阿
<acman> 某間網路公司
<HugoKuo_> 喔喔
<acman> 應該算是有那個一點可以上得了台面的流量就是了
<BlueT_> __CA__: pong
<HugoKuo_> 我是某BIOS 公司    ...........不好好做  要搞cloud    ha
<acman> 可是不是 y!, y! 就拿$$ 就解決了
<BlueT_> legnaleurc: pong
<acman> 看到 BlueT_ 我只會想問一句: 最近身體是養好了沒
<Stranger_> 我是某遊戲公司
<BlueT_> acman: 有好一點，不過最近又被氣瘋了 XD
<__CA__> BlueT_: yah, i am here
<BlueT_> __CA__: were you looking for me? :p
<__CA__> BlueT_: few days ago ... about Lawliet. never mind.
<__CA__> 輸入法切回來了
<BlueT_> __CA__: *sigh* 持續溝通中。
<__CA__> BlueT_: 他很硬, 哈哈
<BlueT_> __CA__: 他的言詞和作法需要大量調整。
<__CA__> BlueT_: 我的確需要他的果斷, 但是他有點武斷 ... 加上口氣真的會讓某些人不舒服
<HugoKuo_> 我發現google map 現在不能針對某個地只打title 上去了 XD
<__CA__> BlueT_: anyway, 改變是好事, 但現況需要點調整
<BlueT_> __CA__: yup. 另邊聊吧，這是大家聊天和討論技術的地方，我們別污染大家的眼了 XD
<__CA__> BlueT_: got it
<acman> 我是沒差啦!!反正這邊很冷清
<BlueT_> acman: 你別走呀～～ *抱住大腿*
<acman> BlueT_: 我...我還不是還在這邊窩著
 * acman 不玩 opensource  就沒飯吃了
<acman> BlueT_: 不玩論壇還有一些我不想公開提的問題啦!!簡單來說 ubuntu-tw 是我看過最排外的 opensource 社群
<BlueT_> HugoKuo_, acman: Distributed FS 我是用 MogileFS XD
<BlueT_> acman: 其實『社群』不排外，排外的是論壇上的某些使用者罷了 XD
<acman> BlueT_: 加上我覺得....某些不搗蛋的註冊會員其實是更大的問題
<__CA__> acman: 你是說, 他們是很認真地"排外"是吧? XD
<acman> BlueT_: 大部份的戰文,其實仔細看被批判的搗蛋者,其實第一次發言都還算是言之有物
<HugoKuo_> BlueT , Thanks
<acman> __CA__: 就像有人說的 opensource 是宗教 <---其實這種想法不只會讓我覺得不舒服,還會覺得有點恐怖
<acman> 戰文裡面把所謂搗蛋的訪客講的話過濾一下,去掉搗亂的部份,其實....多半不是沒有道理
<__CA__> acman: 現在我很怕"推廣"這件事 ...
<acman> 像 Ubuntu MAC Style 當初提到apple 商標問題,其實並沒有錯
<Stranger_> acman 說得好 其實不只有社群  企業、社會都有這種現象 
<acman> __CA__: 我後來完全不想在上面提什麼推廣,只是訂正...加上有時間時回一點問題,而且多半都只回觀念上的
<acman> ubuntu-tw 有它困難的地方,它應該是新手比例最高的
<acman> 新管理者的問題在哪? 我相信 BlueT_ 在開站後決定方向時,應該有想過 ubuntu-tw 在某個形式上算是公共財
<acman> 所以在許多限制上不能用那種"此站是我開"的心態在做
<acman> 這就是現在新管理者的問題了!!!
<Stranger_> 看台灣的study-area 裡面也是在排斥
<Stranger_> 新手一來 就請他搜尋再說
<Stranger_> 然後狂電
<acman> Stranger_: 排斥每個地方都有,最多的可能還是排斥新手
<Stranger_> 所以就是傳承沒做好
<acman> Stranger_: 可是 ubuntu-tw 有點像是意識形態上在排斥,所以有料的也很容易被排斥
<Stranger_> 文人相輕
<medicalwei> acman: 「某些不搗蛋的註冊會員其實是更大的問題」
<medicalwei> （我正在看懂 acman 在寫什麼）
<dingyichen> 請問一下glib-gettext 在哪個套件？
<medicalwei> aclocal?
<medicalwei> libglib2.0-dev
<medicalwei> （剛剛用 apt-file search glib-gettext 追到的）
<dingyichen> 在 Ubuntu 軟體中心找 glib 傳回來的是 "gftp" :-/
<medicalwei> dingyichen: 如果有編譯需求裝東西，用 aptitude 可能會比較好
<__CA__> acman: MAC style 事件我是覺得那個訪客說的是事實, 但口氣很挑釁 ... 某些會員就上勾了
<__CA__> acman: 基本上我的專長不是法律, 在一個技術取向的論壇上討論一個人是否有違法實在是很怪, 而且大家都不具有法律專長, 最後我也只能封帖
<acman> __CA__: 你封帖沒啥問題啊
<acman> __CA__: 不斷的在同樣問題一直loop...本來就很煩人
<acman> __CA__: 封帖/鎖帳號,就算是 ban ip,都不是不能做的,只是現在的做法...在私人站絕對沒問題
<dingyichen> medicalwei, thanks.
<byonk> acman, 不要走!!~抱~~~>////<
<acman> byonk: 爬蟲類不要黏過來
<BlueT_> acman: 我希望他是公共財，能自治的小社會。 # 14:29 < acman> 新管理者的問題在哪? 我相信 BlueT_ 在開站後決定方向時,應該有想過 ubuntu-tw 在某個形式上算是公共財
<byonk> 我是動物!!!~~~
<acman> BlueT_: I know,可是現在這種做法,蠻恐怖的!我不知道管理群之前是不是溝通過了,只是如果是我,要這樣做之前,我最少最少會先確定:管理群會全部站出來背書
<acman> BlueT_: 在實際上,我會連夜先改規定
<__CA__> 我的想法是, "無為而治"的前提要先"無所不為" ...
<acman> 我只是個 user, 或者是說我是一個不希望會遇到被鎖帳或是被砍文的user
<acman> 現在的狀況是我不知道什麼情況會被鎖被砍
<BlueT_> __CA__: 多年前已經做過了，也曾經安祥和樂。但時間久了，還是會有人又跑出來亂。
<acman> BlueT_: 你這種情況跟敝社RD/PM偶爾會跑來問我:有人在衝我們網站,怎麼辦, 是一樣的
<acman> 我都回:要開 7-11就不要在乎人家進來吹免費的冷氣
<acman> 站規要嚴,要鬆,都不是問題
<BlueT_> acman: 大家會怕，我了解。但其實並不會波及到一般人。若注意一下，會發現真的觸及到懲處的，只有特定人士。
<acman> 問題是大家知不知道多嚴或多鬆
<acman> BlueT_: 敝公司的網路...這個 nat 也算夠大了吧
<acman> 我不敢保證我們公司只有我會上 ubuntu-tw
<byonk> 那開個民調好了!!>////<
<BlueT_> acman: 這件事這幾天會有說明出爐。在同時，管理員群也正在積極討論。
<Stranger_> 有懶人包嗎
<BlueT_> ....
<FourDollars> Stranger_: 等你弄啊~
<acman> FourDollars ++
<Stranger_> ..
<acman> 現在的論壇沒有版規只有人與人以禮相待並互相尊重
<acman> 剛看到的
<acman> 這樣適不適當以及是不是和目前的做法相符,那我就不評論了!!!
<acman> 真的要我說,我只會說:改站規要多久,ubuntu-tw 論壇有差多亂這麼幾天嗎
<chihchun> hi there
<__CA__> hi
<kengyu> hi
<Stranger_> 敲碗 懶人包
 * chihchun 覺的應該來申請個 irc cloaked
 * chihchun 敲 Stranger_ 頭, 懶人包呢
 * __CA__ 施放 潛行
<chihchun> 太鳥了。匿名跟打名號出來戰待遇都不同。XD
<Stranger_> 好棒
<Stranger_> 大家都是guest 可以暢所欲言
<kengyu> 不要刪文就好了…
 * chihchun 懶的去電人了
<chihchun> 還是學 FourDollars, 討論區討論他們的，解決方案自己看自己提 :P
<Stranger_> 討論 tesla 吧
 * copyleft ...爬文中...
<billy3321> @@
<chihchun> billy3321: 同樂會？:D
<FourDollars> chihchun: 尛
<chihchun> FourDollars: 拉拉拉
<FourDollars> chihchun: Ubuntu 使用者那麼多，到處都可以弄個討論區啊~ :P
 * chihchun 跟 FourDollars 手牽手
<acman> 你們不要再刺激 BlueT_ 了
 * medicalwei ……
<Stranger_> tesla 當初被愛迪生排擠 也是老手跟新手的鬥爭
<chihchun> FourDollars: 你好壞，&指*
<FourDollars> chihchun: 你好 Gay 喔~
<chihchun> *羞*
<acman> 今天這邊這樣有點像隔壁 channel了
<BlueT_> 今天有管理員出包，我理所當然該扛下責任。
<BlueT_> 但這出乎我意料之外的舉動，我們也正式著溝通跟解決。
<BlueT_> 能不能有請大大們 be kind of us, 給我們點時間處理？
<chihchun> FourDollars: 聽到沒，那麼兇
 * chihchun flee
<chihchun> acman: 請問是那一間隔壁? 我也想去 :D
<acman> chihchun: 那是 bsd的
<FourDollars> chihchun: 喂喂~ 這次我根本沒有出什麼聲音好嗎？
<chihchun> acman: #bsdsex and #bsdsexonly?
<FourDollars> acman: chihchun 知道的啦
 * chihchun 好糟
<FourDollars> chihchun: 你應該要去 #bsdgay 才對~ LOL
<chihchun> FourDollars: 我知道阿，我偷捅你一下
 * FourDollars 不給捅~ 
<chihchun> FourDollars: 快洗乾淨
<BlueT_> bsd* 好久沒進去了，不知道現在的密碼 ToT
<FourDollars> chihchun: 你上班真的很閒耶~
<acman> chihchun: 我很正直,沒進去 sexonly 的
 * chihchun 被罵了，回去工作
<chihchun> acman <- 有為好青年
 * medicalwei 也在上班老實說
<acman> 忽然有人這樣講....好恐怖
<chihchun> medicalwei: 在哪裡上班？
 * BlueT_ 上班ing，不過這幾天根本沒法工作，都在聯絡溝通 ToT
<FourDollars> chihchun: OSSF
<BlueT_> OSSF!!
<medicalwei> chihchun: ossf =w=
<medicalwei> 打工中
<chihchun> medicalwei: :)
<FourDollars> medicalwei 是 OSSF 網站的扛霸子
<medicalwei> FourDollars: 混吃的而已啦 =w=
<medicalwei> FourDollars: 而且，不是網站的
<FourDollars> medicalwei: 是喔~ LOL
<FourDollars> medicalwei: 那你在哪個組啊？
<medicalwei> 我只是曾經對他們的網站做了一些很糟糕的事情而已
<medicalwei> 現在在搞 VM orz
<FourDollars> medicalwei: EzGo ?
<medicalwei> FourDollars: 不是的
<medicalwei> FourDollars: 現在 moztw, wikimania 之類的「應用典範」的 host 機器
<medicalwei> 都是虛擬機器
<medicalwei> 現在是用 xen 架構
<FourDollars> medicalwei: 嗯嗯~
<FourDollars> medicalwei: 用 Debian 嗎？
<medicalwei> FourDollars: 預計會改用 debian
<medicalwei> 現在在看 fedora 的…
<FourDollars> medicalwei: 瞭解 :)
<medicalwei> 等等
<chihchun> nice
<medicalwei> 我到現在纔發現
<medicalwei> 原來
<medicalwei> chroot.org 是 ossf 的應用典範之一啊（汗
<chihchun> !
<FourDollars> 是喔~ 哈哈~ :D
<chihchun> 噗哧
<FourDollars> medicalwei: 你應該跟 Anna / Tonya / Richard 在同一間辦公室吧？
<medicalwei> FourDollars: 沒錯
<medicalwei> Tonya 明天會出國
<FourDollars> medicalwei: 去哪裡啊？
<medicalwei> FourDollars: 泰國…orz
 * FourDollars 問這個幹嘛啊？@_@a
<kengyu> FourDollars, 我也要出國比賽。 #bot
<chihchun> FourDollars: 你好八卦
<BlueT_> medicalwei: chroot.org 也在呀？ XD
<medicalwei> BlueT_: 看起來是這樣，現在在不在不知道
<acman> 你們真好!我管我自家的東西都管不完了 ~> <~
<chihchun> launchpad python lib 拿來撈 karma rank 還蠻簡單的
<medicalwei> ow?
<chihchun> 看能不能丟去 app engine 跑好了
<medicalwei> 讓我試試看
<medicalwei> 寫成 php 去撈 karma XD;
<chihchun> XD
<chihchun> 論壇能不能丟一個 field 存自己的 launchpad id?
<medicalwei> 但是
<medicalwei> 我覺得會被人亂
<medicalwei> 例如拿某大大的帳號填進去用
<chihchun> medicalwei: 你要直接 sync 到 ubuntu-tw web 上？
<chihchun> medicalwei: 你說亂發 bug 之類的嗎？XD
<medicalwei> 例如拿某大老的帳號填 launchpad id
<chihchun> medicalwei: 是可以 openid 認證啦，可是整合很麻煩 :P
<chihchun> 而且 launchpad 沒中文，會嚇死人
<chihchun> 除了這個 team 之外 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tw，還有那個 team 是台灣社群的？:P
<kengyu> 27 direct members...
<chihchun> ?
<kengyu>  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tw
<FourDollars> kengyu: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-zh-tw
<FourDollars> kengyu: There are 168 direct members of the "Ubuntu Traditional Chinese (Taiwan) Translators" team.
<chihchun> http://bit.ly/iVMdnp 
<chihchun> 算好了。
<chihchun> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tw 有 219 阿。
<FourDollars> chihchun: There are 27 direct members of the "Ubuntu Taiwan LoCo Team" team, and 219 people are members in total, directly and indirectly through other team memberships.
<kengyu> 因為 Ubuntu Traditional Chinese (Taiwan) Translators, Ubuntu CJK Testers, 是兩個其它的team...
<kengyu> indirect members
<chihchun> ubuntu-l10n-zh-tw 應該指給 ubuntu-tw 當 subteam?
<FourDollars> chihchun: 已經是這樣指了啦
<chihchun> 那我就有全部撈到了。
<chihchun> k
<FourDollars> 嘿嘿~ 我第八名耶~ :D
<kengyu> chihchun, 為什麼要算 karma?
<chihchun> 好玩。XD
<kengyu> 這不準啦！
<medicalwei> kengyu: 怎麼說？
<chihchun> 我知道啦 XD
<chihchun> 因為 kengyu 修一個 bug 抵 FourDollars 好幾個 *誤*
<FourDollars> medicalwei: 因為可以作幣~ :D
<medicalwei> FourDollars: 至少也是有依有據的作弊啊
<kengyu> 這要上傳packages才會多…而且是多到很多…
<kengyu> 翻譯po也是一條就一點…
<FourDollars> medicalwei: 我不懂什麼叫做有依有據的作弊... XD
<chihchun> 或多或少有貢獻的意思啦
<chihchun> 而且有 bug 耶。
<medicalwei> chihchun: 同感
<chihchun> 那個 po 每次 project 改版就計分一次
<chihchun> 超好賺的啦
<kengyu> 認真把bug放到upstream的人沒karma...在upstream修掉也沒karma...
<FourDollars> chihchun: You got it. XD
<kengyu> 送kernel patch也沒karma...
<FourDollars> kengyu++
<medicalwei> kengyu: 喔
<chihchun> 你看那個 Chao-Hsiung Liao 超威。勝 FourDollars 
<medicalwei> kengyu: 那也很好
<FourDollars> 做 upstream 寫軟體也沒有 karma 可以賺~
<chihchun> 除非用 bzr 推去 launchpad
<medicalwei> kengyu: 至少我認為是「針對 ubuntu」提出的貢獻，因為太難在上游統計
<FourDollars> chihchun: 才差一點點~ 我最近應該很快就趕過去了~
<kengyu> chihchun, 可是ubuntu kernel是用git
<FourDollars> Aron Xu 應該是對案的同胞吧~ :P
<chihchun> Jono Bacon 也有說這個問題阿。
<chihchun> 對。
<medicalwei> 是的
<FourDollars> 最近新任的 DD :D
<medicalwei> 喔！
<chihchun> 那個 Michael Vogt 是來亂的吧
<chihchun> aron 是唯一有在 ubuntu-zh 發文的人
<Stranger_> 懶人包 (敲碗
<kengyu> FourDollars 一秒修一個bug，一下就追回來了。
<FourDollars> kengyu: 是啊~ 我今天狂砍 bug 應該很快就超過去啦~ LOL
<chihchun> FourDollars: 你可以去加入那個一天修五個 bugs 活動 XD
<medicalwei> 誰可以教我怎麼做 DD 嗎
<FourDollars> medicalwei: 去送一個 package 進 debian 啊
<medicalwei> （先約明天的 h4）
<FourDollars> medicalwei: 明天來聊~
<medicalwei> 我只會請人幫我 upload （汗）
<FourDollars> medicalwei: 我也想要弄~
<medicalwei> 最近 lxterminal 要請某 dd 幫我做 upload 動作
<FourDollars> medicalwei: 這樣應該就可以進行下一步了~ :d
<chihchun> 結果喊聲的 FourDollars 進度最慢嗎
 * chihchun 拍拍 FourDollars 
<medicalwei> 還有，明天我有一些 3G 網卡的事情要問 h4 的人…
<FourDollars> chihchun: 我又不急~ 其實是怎麼急也沒用啊~ XD
<chihchun> medicalwei: 先寫一下 agenda 吧 - http://typewith.me/h4
<chihchun> medicalwei: 只是備忘，然後有興趣的人看到你會討論這樣
<medicalwei> 寫了
<chihchun> medicalwei: see you tomorrow
<chihchun> 阿。明天在哪阿?
<chihchun> XD
<FourDollars> 新場地整修中，這週四晚上一樣是在舊場地聚會
<chihchun> 喔 台北市民權西路11號( 101Cafe, 民權西路站, 1號出口對面右轉直走 )
<chihchun> okok
<medicalwei> 舊的啊
<medicalwei> 沒去過新的…
<medicalwei> Firefox 5.0 會更新喔!! (11.04)
<medicalwei> http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/planet/view.article.php?3322
<medicalwei> 而且是安全性更新
* medicalwei changed the topic of #ubuntu-tw to: Ubuntu@Taiwan 正體中文使用者社群 | UTC+8 / UTF-8 | http://ubuntu-tw.org | lp:~ubuntu-tw | Jobs: http://0rz.tw/zM9gU | 發言請遵守 Ubuntu 行為規範 http://0rz.tw/S4FNg
<medicalwei> 10.04 出了快一年了…
<medicalwei> 都一年了
* medicalwei changed the topic of #ubuntu-tw to: Ubuntu@Taiwan 正體中文使用者社群 | UTC+8 / UTF-8 | http://ubuntu-tw.org | lp:~ubuntu-tw | Jobs:  http://0rz.tw/zM9gU | 發言請遵守 Ubuntu 行為規範 http://0rz.tw/S4FNg
* medicalwei changed the topic of #ubuntu-tw to: Ubuntu@Taiwan 正體中文使用者社群 | UTC+8, UTF-8 | ubuntu-tw.org | launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tw | Jobs: http://0rz.tw/zM9gU | Ubuntu 行為規範 http://0rz.tw/S4FNg
<acman> 是啊!10.04用了一年了....同事開始鼓吹我再用 gentoo或 freebsd裝desktop
<wencan> 早上好啊
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-23
<BlueT_> :)
<acman> http://images.plurk.com/990f5b77e08f94aa528505080b13704a.jpg
<acman> 蠻有趣的
<Stranger> 傲驕娘
<BlueT_> wahaha
<BlueT_> acman: 我是從 gentoo/debian 跳 ubuntu 的 XD
<acman> BlueT_: 我...隨便啦!!哪款有飯吃就用哪款,不要是 M$ 就好了
<acman> BlueT_: 用哪一套 OS 這種事我沒有什麼貞潔操守的
<BlueT_> acman: hahaha
<Stranger> iphone5快出了
 * acman 比較愛吃台灣水果.....
<byonk> acman, 那台灣動物呢!!!>////<
<acman> byonk: 要看品質跟種類,爬蟲類我是不愛的
<acman> PS: 公的我也不愛
<byonk> acman, 怎...怎這樣!!!~~~><我品質很好的!!!一隻擬人化的爬蟲類可不好找呢!!!~~~
<acman> byonk: 賣相不好啊
<byonk> 公...公的也很可愛阿!!!~~
<byonk> >////<
<byonk> 我..我可以當偽娘!!!!>////<
<acman> byonk: 我不要偽的
<byonk> 偽的! 怎樣都可以呢!!不好嗎!!
<acman> byonk: 看 BlueT_ 要不要吧
<byonk> BlueT_, 我怎樣都可以喔!!!要嗎!!~>/////<
<BlueT_> ............||||
<BlueT_> shang: 好久不見！
<byonk> acman, BlueT_ 不要我!!!~~><!!!!
<shang> BlueT_: hey!! :D
<acman> byonk: 連 BlueT_ 都不要你,我當然更不要囉
<byonk> <----沒人要的爬蟲類!!!~
<acman> BlueT_: 怎樣都可以是他說的,抓他去當版主吧
<BlueT_> acman: 抓他當版主會死人吧 XD
<acman> BlueT_: 頂多是死一條蛇而已
<byonk> 囧!!!~~~
<BlueT_> acman: 喔喔喔，你說 byonk 
<BlueT_> shang: 還在台灣？
<BlueT_> byonk: 所以，要幫忙站務嗎？ XD
<byonk> 我怕我會萌化!!~
<__CA__> 不會萌, 會燃
<shang> BlueT_: 是阿
<shang> BlueT_: 留下來了
<byonk> 燃!!!?
<byonk> 囧!!!~~~
<copyleft> 好萌的版主 XD 這 style 會很有趣啊
<acman> 這裡有人反對 byonk 去幫忙站務的嗎
<byonk> @@!!!~~~
<byonk> <-----反對+1
<acman> 有"人"反對嗎...沒有問蛇
<__CA__> 簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦
<byonk> 話說以經好久沒有上forum了說!!!>////<
<chihchun> XD
<byonk> 看了以前發文的自己 好可愛!!!!>////<
<byonk> 現在的自己!!嗯! 還是一樣可愛!!!^^
<Stranger> ...
<acman> http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=40626&forum=2&post_id=190594#forumpost190594
<acman> 唔~~ pptp我從來沒失敗過....
<acman> 不過我沒真的試過用 android 接 vpn, 因為: android 又不是公司配給我的
<copyleft> 呼呼
<__CA__> 不知道 Django 有沒有可以把 Model dump 成 SQL 的功能?
<FourDollars> 多加一條規定如何？
<FourDollars> 像是註冊滿一個月以上才可以在站務發展裡面發文之類的，這樣可以避免一些有心搗亂的人。
<__CA__> FourDollars: 以他們的個性, 會換到哈啦區繼續鬧
<FourDollars> 那再多幾條限制啊~ 例如：註冊未滿一個月每天只能發文最多五篇。
<__CA__> FourDollars: 不過這是一個不錯的方向
<__CA__> 其實我滿好奇 ptt 的帳號組是怎麼判定分身
<FourDollars> 或是第一個禮拜只能發一篇
<FourDollars> 第二個禮拜開始可以發兩篇
<FourDollars> 以此類推
<byonk> 或著!!讓我抱過就可以發文了!!!:P
<FourDollars> 應該可以找到一些組合不會影響到真正的新手，卻又能夠阻擋註冊免洗帳號鬧版的人。
<medicalwei> OwO
<medicalwei> 11:57 <@copyleft> ccc 記得了。下次來用
<medicalwei> 11:59 -!- mode/#ubuntu-tw-meeting [+v UbuntuTWMeetBot] by copyleft
<medicalwei> 12:05 <@BlueT_> hahaha
<medicalwei> oops
<medicalwei> 手殘按到中鍵
<medicalwei> byonk: 呼喵（抱）
<byonk> medicalwei, 抱在懷裡))~ >/////<
<FourDollars> To get a room.
<medicalwei> FourDollars: -w-
<copyleft> medicalwei: -.-
<byonk> medicalwei, 摸頭~
<medicalwei> copyleft: 手殘了 T_T
<byonk> medicalwei, 乖~
<medicalwei> copyleft: 如果您有看到信的話，請把 irc log 放進去 O_O;
<medicalwei> copyleft: 有人漏了…
<BlueT_> acman: 你是連 linux pptp server or windows pptp server 沒失敗過？ @@
<kengyu> FourDollars, 反對。
<FourDollars> kengyu: 反對無效
<FourDollars> kengyu: 下一個
<kengyu> FourDollars -> invalid
<FourDollars> kengyu: 你反對的理由是？
<copyleft> medicalwei: 我這邊沒有完整的 log 要麻煩其他人了
<medicalwei> byonk: 簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦簽啦
<byonk> medicalwei, 簽...簽什!!!~(抖
<medicalwei> 來簽約成為站務吧~ /owo\ 
<byonk> 人...人家是第一次!!!>////<
<byonk> 反正這麼多人不差我一個蛇阿!!(誤!
<medicalwei> OwO;
<acman> BlueT_: 都有!!
<acman> BlueT_: 不過現在有在用的是 openvpn而已! pptpd 都被我拆掉了
<acman> 要 irc log? 今天的嗎
<acman> http://acman.bluenest.net/23_ubuntu-tw
<acman> 來弄個即時的好了
<acman> 簡易版完成, 不過好像會把自己賣掉
 * acman ç´¯
<byonk> acman, 我要看!!><
<medicalwei> OwO;
<acman> byonk: 不行.....我才不會把自己賣掉
<acman> 先改一下再說
<copyleft> acman: 如果是 ubuntu-tw 的, 這邊可以抓到 http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/06/23/%23ubuntu-tw.html
<copyleft> acman: 你已經被賣很久了 (奸笑)
<copyleft> acman: 或是我這裡有每天 wget 上面的站收集，但沒有即時 http://utcr.org/irclog/
<byonk> acman, 賣給一隻蛇不會怎樣阿!!!
<acman> 試跑看看
<acman> done
<byonk> 我也要跑!!~
<acman> copyleft: 我只是....上班太累了!玩點輕鬆的
<acman> http://acman.bluenest.net/irclog/23.%23ubuntu-tw
<acman> copyleft: 當休閒娛樂...順便暖暖身手,免得太久沒亂玩會生鏽
<acman> copyleft: 我...簡易版是不只 #ubuntu-tw, 包括 /msg *汗*
<medicalwei> OwO
<medicalwei> 更有興趣了
<medicalwei> （喂喂喂）
<byonk> @@!!!~
<medicalwei> （拿肉球打自己的臉）
<acman> medicalwei: 這邊有蛇鞭
 * acman 的意思是蛇做的鞭子
<medicalwei> acman: 虐待小動物（掌）
<byonk> 囧!!!!~
<copyleft> acman: /msg !!?
<byonk> 全部的 room 都有阿!!!~
<acman> 現在全部都沒有 只有 #ubuntu-tw 啦
<acman> 你們這些人,眼睛不用睜太大
<medicalwei> =w=
<medicalwei> ︿眼睛不用睜太大的意味
<byonk> 連你和ChanServ愛的對談 都有嗎!!!~~
<acman> byonk: 什麼都沒有,只有你說隨便 BlueT_ 怎樣都可以的證據
<byonk> 囧!!!~~~
<acman> 13:44 < byonk> BlueT_, 我怎樣都可以喔!!!要嗎!!~>/////<
<byonk> @@!!!!!!!!~~~~
<byonk> 反正 BlueT_ 不會在呼這種證據的!!!!!~~~
<acman> http://twitpic.com/5fgotu
<byonk> 突破各國!!!!~
<acman> 重要的是單位不一樣
<BlueT_> 三億？！？！？！？！？！
<steven_> hello ,小弟有一個問題請問一下
<steven_> 若要使用msn即時通的語音通話,要用那套emesene,pidgin?或要裝什麼plugin
<byonk> 不試試amsn嗎~
<steven_> amsn.想說找個支援多種的協定,故沒有考慮耶.還是只能用amsn
<byonk> 即時通我就開pidgin msn就開amsn ~
<steven_> 嗯..我試試看..謝謝
<ChuSiang_Office> steven_: 如果是 empathy 了話 ubuntu 預設會裝好多協定的 package, 如果沒有可以看看有沒有 telepathy-haze
<steven_> 查了一下empathy,好像也是不錯的選擇.等會試試...thx
<steven_> ChuSiang_Office,empathy好像不再支援Audio Chat.http://tinyurl.com/yesd4nv
<acman> msn 就用 centericq 啊
<jia> 嗯 有人知道Ubuntu 11.04 Release Party in Taichung 這個活動如果我沒帶筆電而且很無知 可以去參加嗎?
<jia> 因為周遭沒有linux愛用者 可是我不知道Ubuntu 11.04 Release Party in Taichung活動是可以接受超低等生物嗎??
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-24
<acman> 早安
<Stranger> http://news.sohu.com/20110624/n311488890.shtml
<Stranger> 帶你到故宮看海啊
<Stranger> 我在北京 昨天下暴雨
<Stranger> http://www.gxwztv.com/index/2011-06/24/cms16946article.shtml 敬業的北京人，敬禮！
<acman> 雨是大到怎樣啊
<acman> 在台灣活太久了....大雨的標準可能跟其它地方不太一樣 XD
<acman> 182毫米....會淹正常吧
<Stranger> 台灣排水發達
<Stranger> 這裡沒什麼人在弄排水
<Stranger> 放給他爛
<acman> Stranger: 台灣情況特殊啊!!不發達上班會被魚咬
<Stranger> 北京一個大城市人口都比台灣多 排水工程卻比台北兩百萬的還爛
<acman> Stranger: 因為台灣暴雨多...自然就會比較重這方面啊
<Stranger> 是的 這是人性
<Stranger> 不過 故宮能淹成這樣 在古代給皇帝知道了 大概要誅一堆人吧
<acman> 古代....要淹成這樣可能要靠黃河吧
<acman> 現代化都市是在逆天啊~對大自然來講差不多等於是游泳池
<Stranger> 不逆天的工程只有都江堰了
<Stranger> 唉 都沒幾個人在做
<acman> 往好處想....淹一次大的,上頭才會怕
<acman> 這道理跟 Storage 掛一次, 上頭就會乖乖買MA差不多
<Stranger> 人性
<BV1AL> 北京不是逐年在沙漠化，怎麼還會淹水？
<Stranger> 排水系統不發達
<BV1AL> 排水系統被當成垃圾桶？所以完全堵住？
<acman> BV1AL: 我想應該是沒放心思在上面吧
<BV1AL> 很多人腦子都認為東西往水溝丟，它就會流到大海裡
<Stranger> 下面的確很多垃圾
<chihchun> BV1AL: 好久不見 :-)
<BV1AL> chihchun: 都有掛在這裡啊
<BlueT_> ericpi: hiya!
<mhtsp> tets
<acman> test
<acman> ~root@118-168-72-69.dynamic.hinet.net <-- root
<wisag0d> 這邊依然還是很冷清。
<guildwar> 那請問哪裡有很多人 ??
<stevenlin> 請問要怎樣在linux下安裝sopcast ,我下載的plugin是windows
<icman> 你google一下 sopcast linux  看看？
<BV1AL> sopcast 沒什麼節目可以看，裝那個幹什麼？
<stevenlin> 是否有其它的替代方案?
<icman> 有啊
<icman> 直接看電視  (誤)
<stevenlin> .....也是.我先google看看再來吧..謝謝
<acman> http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=40650&forum=9&post_id=190982#forumpost190982
<acman> 變遜了~~這串的回答我怎麼看怎麼奇怪
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-25
<chihchuntsai> Test
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-18
<joe437> any one here?
<jackden> ??
<extraymond> hihi
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-19
<extraymond> 現在ubuntu有軟體設計比賽喔～
<extraymond> 首獎有system76筆電＋nokia n9，有人有參加嗎？
<extraymond> 獎品感覺不錯～
<legnaleurc> nokia ... XD
<extraymond> 至少他會是最強meego...
<extraymond> 不過nokia對開發者來說，是很棒的玩具就是了～
<extraymond> 台南放假了～
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-21
<whereismyvote> alo
<zhenbeiju> byonk_,  为什么经常看见你在线
<byonk_> 因為愛!!~
<any> 恩，ubuntu的界面蠻新奇的...
<legnaleurc> Unity?
<any> 啊啊啊，好像是
<any> 反正我問我同學，他說ubuntu界面改了，名子叫什麼他不知道
<any> 我問他要怎麼把那堆東西拉到下面，他說先裝軟體，晚一點再說
<any> 不過搞不好他不知道，因為他沒在用
<any> 先吃飯，晚一點再問各位好了
<any> 恩...那個叫unity的，就不能把啟動列弄到下面嗎？
<zeroblock> 各位早安
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-23
<zz> :)没看过TCP/IP的代码的网络工程师。。。会不会瞎搞的？？？不明白他们怎么理解原理
<whoami> hi 有人么
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-24
<ussstu> 这里有人么
#ubuntu-tw 2013-06-20
<liam> good morning everyone
<Liam88> hey baby  i m come back~
#ubuntu-tw 2013-06-21
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  ~~
<daniel750728> 123
<zhenbeiju> ~~
<zhenbeiju> byonk, ~~~
<wonwonbaby> ?
<wonwonbaby> ??
<wonwonbaby> ???
<wonwonbaby> ??
<wonwonbaby> ?
<wonwonbaby> .
<wonwonbaby> .
#ubuntu-tw 2013-06-22
<samson9319> 大家好呀
<samson9319> 有人在嗎
<samson9319> 0.0
<samson9319> 0
<samson9319> Is there Taiwanese do
<samson9319> HI
<JengYiC> 有的
<JengYiC> 但是不常在線上
#ubuntu-tw 2013-06-23
<weimei> ..
#ubuntu-tw 2014-06-16
<DreamerC> coreboot 現在要找哪一台比較好刷?
#ubuntu-tw 2014-06-17
<stone_> 大家好!
#ubuntu-tw 2014-06-21
<MengXingHun> 请问有人了解 火狐对 socks5 的处理方式吗？
#ubuntu-tw 2014-06-22
<jimmy88224> 有人知道screen指令是什麼嗎
<jimmy88224> LTS是什麼意思
<RJHsiao> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Linux+screen http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ubuntu+LTS 
#ubuntu-tw 2015-06-16
<kenny__> 有人嗎？
<PHLin> 有
#ubuntu-tw 2015-06-18
<FourDollars> IRC 不好用嗎？為什麼都跑去用 Telegram 了？
<RJHsiao> FourDollars:  這是個好問題XD
<RJHsiao>  總之 TG 的 Invite link: http://bit.ly/Ubuntu-Telegram
<FourDollars> 明明 IRC 比較公開啊... 也是可以聊天的地方... 
<RJHsiao> 但是 IRC 登出之後就找不到對話紀錄了...除非我們放個 logger 然後自動丟掉某個地方例如 github
<RJHsiao> 但是這樣也麻煩，每次找log都要跑到某個地方去翻
<FourDollars> @RJHsiao 我記得這個 channel 是有被 Ubuntu bot 記錄的
<RJHsiao> IRCCloud 一段時間沒有登入就會幫你從 IRC Channel 離開
<RJHsiao> 是喔？這不是 freenode 的 channel？
<RJHsiao> 是說有地方可以看紀錄嗎？
<FourDollars> RJHsiao: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/06/08/%23ubuntu-tw.html
<RJHsiao> good!
<RJHsiao> 不過還要知道去哪裡找&怎麼找...我好懶XDrz
<RJHsiao> 俗話說：懶惰是工程師的美德
<FourDollars> ubuntulog: You are here. :D
<FourDollars> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MLChen> 咦，好像比較少聽到轉去 Telegram，不是大多跑去 Slack 跟 Hipchat 嗎？
<RJHsiao> Telegram 是純聊天用，Slack 跟 Hipchat 大多拿來公司內部專案管理、討論用的吧...
<rypervenche> 我希望Tox會越來越好 https://tox.im/
<rypervenche> 很像很棒的程式
<rypervenche> 好像*
<MLChen> 也開始有社群上到 Slack 上了呀，像是 DevOpsTW
<rypervenche> https://tox.im/
<rypervenche> oops
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-23
<Keith_Hsieh> list
#ubuntu-tw 2018-06-21
<ahi2> try arch linux
